# musique se coupe quand l'ipod se met en veille



## reinamix (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter un ipod nano mais lorsque j'écoute de la musique et qu'il se met en veille il coupe tout comme s'il s'éteignait. Au final je ne peux même pas écouter une musique entière. Je l'ai acheté au Etats Unis donc il n'y a aucune garantie. Je voulais savoir si cela venez d'un problème de l'appareil ou si c'était simplement un réglage qu'il fallait modifier mais que je ne trouves pas. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## sascha (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même soucis avec mon ipod, en faite il faut bien enfoncer la fiche de lécouteur on ne doit plus voir la barre métallique. Jespère que cela vous aidera.


----------

